# Airflow sander SALT lock-up!!



## RoundHillSnow (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello to all, I am a newbee, just signed up yesterday. I didn't think I would be posting for help so soon. I have an Airflow 1.7 yard V-box sander. It's in a 2003 GMC Sierra 3500. I have been using sand/salt (5-1) up until about a week ago. I then tried straight salt during a 12"+ storm and liked the results. (When I filled up with salt, I had about 1/4 load of sand/salt left, which was towards the back of the unit (near chute). I then filled up yesterday with salt for the storm that most of us are dealing with now. I still had about 1/4 salt-sand/salt mix left. Started out this am working fine. At third job nothing was coming out. Checked sander and found I had lock-up at chute door. Removed material from area of chute in box and found large lock-up of just salt. Removed large chucks! Checked remaining area of belt-clear. However, belt/spinner disk doesn't move. I kinda hear the engine idle down when I try the blast switch. Nothing moves though. I am thinking I may have seized up/damaged the gearbox, as this powers both belt/spinner. Started to spread by hand. Any ideas out there? I may not be able to deal with it until after this storms passes. Thank you all in advance.

David/and the guys at Round Hill Landscaping, Middlesex County, CT (the shoreline-South of Hartford.)

Two trucks and growing
Three snow blowers (one down)
Lots of shovels and hot chocolate.


----------



## RoundHillSnow (Jan 30, 2011)

Got my own answer. Found out that I had a an additional lock-up in chute/spinner area. All freed up now. Thanks.

David/and the guys at Round Hill Landscaping, Middlesex County, CT (the shoreline-South of Hartford.)

Two trucks and growing
Three snow blowers (one down)
Lots of shovels and hot chocolate.


----------

